# blasterbock und edison haben Geburtstag



## thomass5 (14 Januar 2011)

Alles Gute Euch beiden und feiert ordentlich!

Thomas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Januar 2011)

Hallo ihr zwei,
ich wünsche euch alles gute zum Geburtstag.

gruß helmut


----------



## Homer79 (14 Januar 2011)

...auch von mir den beiden geburtstagskindern alles gute!...

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Januar 2011)

Dem möchte ich mich natürlich auch anschließen ...

:sm20: und :sm20: ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Januar 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute für Euch zwei.


----------



## marlob (14 Januar 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute


----------



## Corosop15 (14 Januar 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute für Euch beide...


----------



## HaDi (14 Januar 2011)

:sm20::sm20:

Alles Gute Euch beiden von HaDi


----------



## Paule (14 Januar 2011)

*Alles Gute*

Euch beiden wünsche ich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20: :sm24: :sm24: :sm20:


----------



## lorenz2512 (14 Januar 2011)

hallo,
alles gute, ihr beiden.


----------



## Cerberus (14 Januar 2011)

Von mir auch Alles Gute euch beiden!!
:sm20:


----------



## dtsclipper (14 Januar 2011)

Auch aus der Pfalz alles Gute!

Griele Füße dtsclipper


----------



## Kai (14 Januar 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## edison (14 Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank euch allen,
noch´n Stündchen - dann gibts ein (bis zwei) Kühler Bier und Kassler im Brotteig (lecker).


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

auch von mir alles Gute für euch beide.


----------



## MW (14 Januar 2011)

Ich wünsch euch alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!!


----------



## diabolo150973 (14 Januar 2011)

Ich will auch gratulieren:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!



Gruß,

dia


----------



## Tommi (14 Januar 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ich will auch gratulieren:
> 
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


 
ich auch... 

SKOL und Guten Appetit
Tommi


----------



## blasterbock (17 Januar 2011)

Jou, der Feiertag ist um, alle Gäste sind wieder nüchtern und heil zu Hause angekommen.

Ich bedanke mich bei allen, die an mich gedacht haben.

Wieder ein Jahr weniger bis zur Rente.


----------

